# New p938: nice!



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

Put 100 rounds through my new p938 Nightmare the other day. Excellent to shoot (I'm a little recoil sensitive), very accurate at 10 and 15 yards, and easy to operate. Mag spring is stiff, making it hard to load, and I had 1 jam and 1 ejection failure. I think that was an ammo issue, however. The gun was pricey, $749, but I'm very happy with it. Recommended. Thinking now about a p238 for my wife.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Pics?


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dude thats sweet. You've got like the Rolex of mini-9mms

Let us know how it works, they are very new and top of the line, been waiting to see how they run...


----------



## bailman (Jan 28, 2013)

I have a p238 and love it. It has been 100% reliable and is very accurate. I think a p938 is in my future. It was not available when I bought mine or I would have went for the 9mm. Congrats on the gun


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I shot my new P238 yesterday and I love it. Not one problem and it shot anything I put in it. My next buy will be the P938. I can't think of any other small guns that are in the same league.


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

I bought a 938 and have to send it back to SIG already because the firing pin stop fell out on the first trip to the range. I'm kind of pissed about it and am kind of wishing I would have gotten the P290 instead because I'm not crazy about the SAO


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

snotzzz said:


> I bought a 938 and have to send it back to SIG already because the firing pin stop fell out on the first trip to the range. I'm kind of pissed about it and am kind of wishing I would have gotten the P290 instead because I'm not crazy about the SAO


What is the build date on your P938?


----------



## snotzzz (Mar 28, 2011)

sorry for the long delay zeke, it has a build date of august 2012. i relly liked it when i shot it but i am seriously considering trading it in and getting a p290 just because i like not having a safety


----------



## Guilford (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a P938 also. Get a Lula mag loader. Makes it real easy.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

I just bought one yesterday, so far all I have done is take it apart and put it back together. I'm looking forward to actually shooting it. I have heard good things regarding accuracy and reliability.

Keith
Charlotte, NC


----------



## allmann (May 2, 2013)

keith very interested in your report. I'm waiting for my permits to come in so I can pick one up.


----------



## RKL245 (Jul 8, 2012)

See here for my report of the firs outing

http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/34948-first-range-outing-my-new-sig-p938.html

Basically I put 150 rounds through it with no problems. I like shooting the gun, I just need more practice. First time with a subcompact 9mm

Keith


----------

